# Clone/Heal question



## SMB (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry if this has been discussed before. I did a quick search and could not find an answer.

If I use ,say, the spot removal tool multiple times in one area of the photo, but miss a spot in proximity to previously healed areas, one can't get the circle to go over that remaining spot. You just get the hand.
Does that mean you have to delete some of the circles to start again?

I used the healing brush to remove a person from an image. When I looked at it again today, I noticed I missed a foot. I wanted to use spot removal/or brush to remove the foot but could not get the tool to open in that area, just the grabber hand. If I deleted the previous fix, I could redo the whole thing.
Is there a way to go back over a healed area? Using the H key to hide the circles still doesn't let you go over a previously worked area.
I would like to do some spot removal and come back and work on the image as if I had not used the tool (keeping the earlier corrections). 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## DaveS (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

  What you could do in this case, is add another spot correction elsewhere, then simply drag the target circle in over where you want it.  Then you can adjust the source as well.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2014)

DaveS said:


> Hello,
> 
> What you could do in this case, is add another spot correction elsewhere, then simply drag the target circle in over where you want it.  Then you can adjust the source as well.


This is what I do on those situations too.  Also, the spot correction tool can be used to paint a amorphous blob that will clone as a larger non circular area.  So just click and drag the tool to enlarge the area beyond the boundaries of a circle.


----------



## SMB (Jul 30, 2014)

Got it, thanks.
Funny with the "history" record, that you couldn't start fresh every time you opened the image. Would make things easier and if you needed to see the old "heals" just go back to them in history.

When I start to remove backscatter from an underwater image, all the circles make the photo look like an air traffic control radar map.


----------

